# TRP CX9 or the newer 8.4s?



## Bonesbrigade (Nov 3, 2011)

I'm looking into getting some TRP mini vs, but I'm trying to figure out which ones to get. I've read that the cx9s are appropriate for dura ace 7900 levers, which I have, but how will the 8.4s work with my 7900 levers? 

What would the difference be between them in terms of setup and performance. 

I'll be using the brakes on some carbon tubulars that are 21mm wide - not as wide as the C2s or major toms, but wider than your typical road width.


----------



## murtaghstyle (Jul 28, 2009)

The CX9s are designed for the newer shimano levers. 8.4 is for campy/SRAM. 

If you want the 8.4 for bling factor, just get the new 2012 cx9. Looks as good as the 8.4 and barrel adjuster was added. I got the new cx9 on my JTS and they perform and look great.


----------



## OnTheRivet (Sep 3, 2004)

Bonesbrigade said:


> I'm looking into getting some TRP mini vs, but I'm trying to figure out which ones to get. I've read that the cx9s are appropriate for dura ace 7900 levers, which I have, but how will the 8.4s work with my 7900 levers?
> 
> What would the difference be between them in terms of setup and performance.
> 
> I'll be using the brakes on some carbon tubulars that are 21mm wide - not as wide as the C2s or major toms, but wider than your typical road width.


Regardless of levers I would get the 8.4's. The only thing the 9.0's have going for them is a little more mechanical advantage (power) which is unnecessary as the Mini-v's are crazy powerful as it is. The 8.4's will give you more rim clearance and make removing the wheel easier.


----------



## Bonesbrigade (Nov 3, 2011)

OnTheRivet said:


> Regardless of levers I would get the 8.4's. The only thing the 9.0's have going for them is a little more mechanical advantage (power) which is unnecessary as the Mini-v's are crazy powerful as it is. The 8.4's will give you more rim clearance and make removing the wheel easier.


Thanks. That's what I was thinking - I couldn't find a reason why I wouldn't get the 8.4s. Like you said, I don't need the mechanical advantage, and would rather have more clearance. 

cheers.


----------



## JessP (Oct 3, 2005)

Love the 8.4's! Just switched from the 9's..... But I have sram brifters.


----------



## Corndog (Jan 18, 2006)

Get the 8.4s regardless of lever. If you have Shimano, you will gain a touch more rim clearance and still have more power than you will know what to do with.


----------



## Bonesbrigade (Nov 3, 2011)

Corndog said:


> Get the 8.4s regardless of lever. If you have Shimano, you will gain a touch more rim clearance and still have more power than you will know what to do with.


Great. I think I'll order the 8.4s at the end of cx season.


----------



## Beltway_Bonked (Nov 5, 2004)

Corndog said:


> Get the 8.4s regardless of lever. If you have Shimano, you will gain a touch more rim clearance and still have more power than you will know what to do with.


I'm running Tektro RX5s with Ultegra 6700 - essentially the cost conscious version of the DA 7900 / CX8.4 combo. It's great on the front even with the stock pads. Firm power but not grabby. 

RX5s have 85mm arms vs 84 for the TRP 8.4s. The RX5s are about a $100 cheaper, but don't have a barrel adjustment (Jagwire makes a noodle with a barrel for about $3 ea.). Reported weight is pretty much the same.


----------



## Beltway_Bonked (Nov 5, 2004)

Upgrading pads on my RX5s to Swisstop GHP Vikings is great. Plenty of clearance and modulation with the Ultegra 6700 brifters, but amble power to scrub speed when and where I want to.


----------



## Gripped (Nov 27, 2002)

Bonesbrigade said:


> I'm looking into getting some TRP mini vs, but I'm trying to figure out which ones to get. I've read that the cx9s are appropriate for dura ace 7900 levers, which I have, but how will the 8.4s work with my 7900 levers?
> 
> What would the difference be between them in terms of setup and performance.
> 
> I'll be using the brakes on some carbon tubulars that are 21mm wide - not as wide as the C2s or major toms, but wider than your typical road width.


One of the fast SS dudes around here is running mini-Vs with a travel agent. He says he gets much better modulation.


----------

